# Inseminação de nuvens



## Rog (7 Mai 2007 às 19:23)

Cientistas discutem inseminação de nuvens em Melbourne  

Autor: IM  




> Os investigadores e técnicos de inseminação de nuvens australianos reúnem-se em Melbourne entre os dias 7 e 9 de Maio para análise das últimas experiências científicas de inseminação de nuvens realizadas em todo o mundo. Do simpósio constam intervenções de cientistas australianos e internacionais, workshops e discussões, além de uma análise dos planos australianos de inseminação de nuvens e projectos de investigação afins.
> 
> Entre os cientistas australianos que participam no simpósio contam-se investigadores do CSIRO e das universidades de Monash e de Southern Queensland, além do Tasmania Hydro e do Snowy River Hydro, ambos os quais obtiveram algum êxito em actividades de investigação e inseminação de nuvens.
> 
> A Austrália atravessa um longo período de seca intensa que já pôs em risco as suas fontes de energia hidroeléctrica.


 
Que acham disto, vale a pena, terá resultados significativos?


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2007 às 20:27)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Que acham disto, vale a pena, terá resultados significativos?



Muito muito significativos não tem. Mas é eficaz e resulta, dependendo das condições. 
Já se faz isso um pouco em todo o mundo. Nos proximos jogos olimpicos de Pequim está previsto fazer-se em larga escala.

Para teres uma ideia geral sobre o assunto, desde a técnica e os objectivos, lê este texto da Wikipedia:

*Cloud seeding*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_seeding

Em 2005, houve uma experiência em Portugal, mas parece que não resultou...

*Cientistas da Universidade Lusófona juntaram-se à Força Aérea para fazer chover lançando químicos sobre as nuvens. A experiência realizou-se sobre Castelo Branco, Coimbra e Évora. Tudo para suavizar os efeitos do Janeiro mais seco dos últimos 100 anos
http://www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?idCanal=0&id=151230*


----------



## Rog (7 Mai 2007 às 22:26)

Vince disse:


> Muito muito significativos não tem. Mas é eficaz e resulta, dependendo das condições.
> Já se faz isso um pouco em todo o mundo. Nos proximos jogos olimpicos de Pequim está previsto fazer-se em larga escala.
> 
> Para teres uma ideia geral sobre o assunto, desde a técnica e os objectivos, lê este texto da Wikipedia:
> ...




Sim, já tinha lido qqer coisa sobre isso, e até cheguei a uns tempos a ver um doc. na Discovery sobre o assunto. Mas um das questões que referiam no documentário era a duvida em saber até que ponto a chuva que depois iria cair, se seria fruto do projecto ou chuva que estava naturalmente prestes a cair. E é neste ponto que questiono, será o projecto tão eficaz que não surja esta dúvida?

Recordo um outro projecto idêntico, que ficou pelo caminho, o de tentar diminuir a força de um furacão...


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2007 às 22:34)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Sim, já tinha lido qqer coisa sobre isso, e até cheguei a uns tempos a ver um doc. na Descovery sobre o assunto. Mas um dos assuntos que referiam no documentário era a duvida em saber até que ponto a chuva que depois iria cair, se seria fruto do projecto ou chuva que estava naturalmente prestes a cair. E é neste ponto que questiono, será o projecto tão eficaz que não surja esta dúvida?
> 
> Recordo um outro projecto idêntico, que ficou pelo caminho, o de tentar diminuir a força de um furacão...



Acho que também vi esse documentário. 
É um dilema tramado   Pois este tipo de métodos nunca podem ser comprovados. Nunca há forma de provar preto no branco que choveu por causa disso, e não porque choveu simplesmente de forma natural. 

Mas sei que em vários países recorrem a isto por exemplo na Agricultura (EUA, Brasil, etc,) e pagam pelo serviço, pelo que suponho que a experiência pessoal dos agricultores os leva a acreditar que sim, que funciona.


----------



## Minho (7 Mai 2007 às 23:02)

Vince disse:


> Acho que também vi esse documentário.
> É um dilema tramado   Pois este tipo de métodos nunca podem ser comprovados. Nunca há forma de provar preto no branco que choveu por causa disso, e não porque choveu simplesmente de forma natural.
> 
> Mas sei que em vários países recorrem a isto por exemplo na Agricultura (EUA, Brasil, etc,) e pagam pelo serviço, pelo que suponho que a experiência pessoal dos agricultores os leva a acreditar que sim, que funciona.



Também tenho ideia de ter lido há uns anos que os Russos utilizam estes métodos para evitar que Moscovo colapse com a neve, inseminando as nuvens antes destas chegarem à área metropolitana. Alguém tem ideia sobre isto?


----------

